# curtis snowplows



## Mike Plow (Mar 15, 2000)

any body out there using curtis snowplows
with the hitch and run system.need input
from the field any problems and comments


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't own a curtis nor do i know anyone that does. So what i am going to tell you is from my mind set.

Ok i put a Curtis plow on the same level as a meyer. Full blade trip, weak frame ( just read the post ), but a good mounting system. If you want to see how i would rate plows look below.

This is for construction and design of the blade only, doesn't include mounting systems.

1 Diamond and Fisher 
2 Western 
3 Boss
4 Hinker I think that's spelled right
5. Meyer and Curtis

I think western builds one of the best full trip blades. Only i am believer in the trip edge style blade, and also believe they are built stronger but weigh more ( so have the truck to take the weight).

I know it isn't exactly what ya asked for, but maybe it helps.

PS do ya own the blade yet or just looking around?

Geoff


----------



## cutntrim (Dec 28, 1999)

We don't have a curtis, but the dealer we got our Meyer from in our area decided to carry curtis for the first time this year. He probably will drop their line next year. We were in getting our crappy old E-47 worked on...again, and one of his guys said they'd had 3 brand new curtis' in with problems. He didn't go into detail (and we were in a hurry anyway) but he inferred that they were major structural problems. Sorry I can't give you any details cause I didn't press him any further.

----------
Dave in S.Ontario


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

I thought Curtis' were designed fairly well. They're quite popular around here.

As far as Meyers, I guess it's which one you use. When we plowed with Meyers, we bought M9 municipal models and cut them down to 8'. They were tough.

There isn't any pick-up mounted plow I've ever seen that would take the abuse a Boss straight blade would.

Every Western from Pro-plow on down we'd make into scrap in 2 years.

I can't speak for hydraulics of the different plows, all our trucks have custom clutch-pump hydraulics.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

The contractor who plows my street bought a new Curtis this year. He stopped by last storm to show me it. Was mounted on a new GMC. He loved the mounting system, couldn't praise it enough, he has had many different types over the years. He is getting on in age, and appreciates the easy hookup.

I looked it over quick. The blade looks solid enough. Plenty of ribs. I'm not sold on their "hideaway" hydro setup yet, don't like how low it is located. The controls looked Ok, and the hydraulics were fast. I just don't think the system is as strong as my old Fisher setup, it's not as heavy either. Have to wait a couple of years to see how it holds up for him....

Dave


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Well I have seen the curtis and it looks good.However I have never used one, so I would not give an opinion either way. I find it better to say nothing when I havent used a product, than to surmise what I think and be wrong.
I have a meyer husky 8' and it is very stout. I have it mounted to a conventional (old) style fisher frame system. I have another driver in this truck and liked the idea of a full trip design, rather than a bottom trip. Let the plow take the abuse not the truck. I also have found that full trip plows throw and scrape better than a fisher bottom trip. I have never used a diamond, so I wont surmise how they throw snow or scrape. But I am sure that Geoff will say it does great, he should write their marketing. Geoff are you sure you dont own the company,or at least stock in it.
The curtis does have a very wide push frame to moldboard attachment,so the a frame is pushing along a wide area of the moldboard.
And the attachment system is slick.
I am wary of changing brands tho, we have 3 westerns now, and the benifits of one brand of plow is very high.
I am not saying that western is the best, but we like them, and the parts inventory is lower.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't own Diamond or any of there stock. The thing about Diamond is that you can set the blades at 3 different settings ( which can give you great scraping abilities, and also let the blade ride in a way so that it doesn't damage as much lawn works good this time of the year when the lawn is soft)

I really like their attachment system, ane believe they build a rock soild product. The problem with diamond is they are a very small company. They almost went under in the late 80s or early 90s, then meyer bought them out. So they are a small company that isn't know very well, i have never saw a diamond add in my life. I just think that more people need to try them out, and they will like them. Look at Phil, never used a Diamond before never really looked at them, i can remember he said fisher and their min mount was great. Look he has his first Diamond and a good dealer from what it sounds like, i think he will buy another diamond.

The end thing is i don't own diamond or their stock. They do build a good product, and if ya ever have time to check them out, take a look i bet you will like what ya see.

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

I know the Curtis people very well and I know that Mark Curtis and his brother Fred are working real hard at improving their line of plows. They have expanded their facility in Worcester, Mass several times and spend a lot of time and money in building quality products. I know that good input to them will lead to better products. They also make great cabs for tractors and have a good selection of mounting apparatus for hooking plows on to skid steerers, tractors, front end loaders and the like. Rating anything is subject to your own personal preference. One guy may like Fords, others Dodges, and still others like Toyotas. Isn't it what works well for you? Contact Curtis at their email address and get what ever data they have, and I know its extensive. I think many of us like the idea of being judge and jury.

vince


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Vince is that an italion temper i see. I dont want to see any guinie pigs around here.
But he makes a good point, by prejudging a product we undermine the ability and opportunity to find a better product.
Geoff if you dont own diamond/meyer stock you should, that way you can make some $$ from all the people at this forum that will but new diamond plows.And a little marketing $$$ for all the good things that you write.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I think meyer's stock is privately traded. Dino i can say the same thing for you with your majic cutting edges ( i can't remember how to spell the name, don't think i am trying to tick ya off). Anyways if i had have boughten my edges in bulk this year 3 for each truck, i would be talking to the guy in NH. Only right now we are still on the first one, haven't even flipped it yet ( i think i might be good for 2 years).

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Geoff I will own stock in the cutting edge company.Seriously as soon as they make it avaiable I will buy some. Why not we all should be willing to invest in things we feel are good products.
Dont worry Geoff I dont take anything you say seriously. I mean you drive fords for gods sake.
Dino


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Dino

Try a ford for a year, i bet you will never look back.

I had my GMC thats a chevy back in 88. Read snow's post on truck hoist.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Just cant do it. If I ever need a 15000+ gvw 4x4 I guess i wont have a choice. Its one of those pride things I guess. I have always owned GM's and they have serviced me well. If it aint broke dont fix it. I am starting a rebuild of an 86 3/4 ton 4x4 that I bought a few weeks ago for 500$. With 2-3k invested I will have a kicking truck.
I now have the ext warranty on my 98 to 100K bumper to bumper so I will hold on to this till the fall of 2002. Then we will see what to buy next.
Dino


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

It's amazing that a guy puts a note on a board to get information and right away the data he was looking for turns into a garbage heap. The guy was looking for information, not yours Geoff or Dino's or mine, but what does everyone think. Geoff you have to go into your rating system and like dino says Diamond should be paying you not your clients. Give the guy what he wants, your experience. By the way Meyers owns Diamond, and they are owned in turn by another company and the company including Diamond are publicly traded on the stock market. Just like Fisher, and Western they are both owned by Douglas Dynamics which is owned bt ARMCO. Also publicly traded. If you think that for a minute that both these companies hire two sets of engineers for each of their plow divisions your way WRONG. The differences in the Fisher/Western plows and the Diamond/Meyers plows are done for a purpose to get around monopoly and anti trust. 
Dino no angry Italian here just fustration. Why does there have to be so many experts? You like your edges and have had good success. Geoff on the other had has been plowing and none of his blades are even worn or need turning. I can't see where this answers the fundamental question, has anyone got any data or time in on a curtis plow? I'm sorry for the guy who put the question into this formum, because he really hasn't got an answer yet I don't believe. I got a nice video from Curtis. Its their selling item, but at least they sent me one. I won't judge them or rate them but thy sell a lot of them and they are still in business and expanding. By the way they are private owned by father and 2 sons. and I don't work for them either. Geoff don't knock the URETHANE edges and don't mix them up with the plastic edges that many of the manufactuers put on to cut costs. Stick with your metal edges.

vince


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Vince

I do know Diamond has it's own group of engineers, or one or two engineers. Fisher has a staff of engineers too, i see adds for them in the paper all the time up in maine ( fisher is always looking for engineers. Ever read about frink? They have no formal 2 formal engineers and 1 guy that has 20 years in snow. I know fisher has there own engineering department, i don't know about western. Anyways i knew meyer, diamond and sweneson were all owned by another company, but haven't thought much about buying stock. I am not trying to get in a battle about if fisher and western have their own groups of engieers. Only i see the job adds in the paper for fisher engineers, so i am just repearting what i saw. I live in maine so i have a have idea on two maine based companies. Just like you have the inside edge on curtis.

I wasn't knocking dino's edges, i just couldn't spell the name ( and i wrote that in the post, also read my post regarding the person with the Vplow, who needs a new edge, what brand did i tell him to buy? the one Dino uses, i know its a good product). Anyways the reason i haven't flipped my edges is i buy them in bulk from an equipment dealer. They are 3/4" instead of 1/2" and there is about 2 3/4 if not 3" of steel to wear down on the bottom side, buy the way i did flip all of them today.

Sorry about how i rated the plows, but i just called them as i saw it. Like you said the point of this forum is to share info, and if ya really think i didn't share my info correctly i am sorry.

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Geoff,

Good enough! Think snow so all of us can retire, me for the second time.

vince


----------



## Mike Plow (Mar 15, 2000)

To Geoff, Plowking, and Vince: I asked for input about Curtis Snow Plows because I'm a Curtis dealer. I wanted to hear from other Curtis users about the product. I read all your replies and (its not a garbage heap). I've been plowing since I was 16 years old with my first jeep. I've been selling and fixing plows for 20+ years. I'm a subdealer for Fisher plows and a dealer for Curtis snow plows. I own an auto and truck repair shop. A good part of my business is light trucks and four wheel drive vehicles. Sorry to say, Meyer plows are great for me because they help our plow repair and parts business. The ST series plow is no good for the commercial plower. Moboard height is too low. Can't widrow the snow. Does not have structural strength. Meyers C series plow (husky series) are better and are OK. Western is a better full tripping plow. Personally I like a trip edge plow for stacking snow and for heavy wet snow that we get in our area. The Diamond plow, the blade is very strong, probably the strongest out there. The attitude of the cutting edge is too forward and does not scrape well. But for heavy duty plowing especially on gravel and dirt, it works well with double pivot system. I do not like what Meyer did with the product. I beleive Meyer bought them to get business in NEw England. From what I've seen Fisher is the number one plow in Northern New England. Western is very popular in the midatlantic and the midwest. All plows have problems no matter how much engineering goes into the plow, the real world is the best test. Snow conditions are all different. Driving habits of operators are all different. You guys seem like pros. A lot of guys out there aren't. They abuse their trucks and equipment. I like the Curtis plow because all the structural parts of the blade seem to avoid the problems of Meyer and Western. It's designed to give you softness of the full trip and stiffness of a trip edge plow. I always liked Fisher, but because of my location I cannot be a distributor. When the Curtis plow first came out I always watched it and liked it and became involved with the Curtis's. Nice people. They listen. They are working very hard to break into the market. 
P.S. Plow with two Fishers and one Curtis and Curtis works really well. Some small minor problems. We are working them out.
Plowking: The V plows are great but they are not for everyone. Many guys use them in scoop mode and cook transmissions. They try to contain too much snow and when it's heavy and wet they think they have a payloader.
Geoff: You are in the heart of Fisher country. Why do you like Diamond?
That's it for now. Wait to see your replies.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Diamond is also built in maine, about 30 or 40 mins away from fisher. I like diamond's mounting system, thats why i went from fisher to diamond in 95. I have had trouble with the minute-mount and don't belive i should have to provide a tar pad to put the plow on. The Diamond's mounting sytem is number one in my book.

Also Diamond is a lot stronger than fisher. If Diamond wasn't tought i wouldn't keep buying them, i would go back to Fisher.

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Geoff,
I'm not positive, but for my own information is the Diamond factory you are talking about the one in Damarscotta (spelling is wrong)? If so you deal with Ken Fowler and Larry Mahagan. That location is not a factory. I do believe that Meyers is building the plows in either Ohio or Indiana.

Mike, I think your right on in your ideas about what Mark and Fred are doing. These are hard working guys who want to build the best and spare no expense in trying. I know because my company has several long term projects with them that we are working on. I do think that the jury hasn't been out long enough but their staying power is pretty good and as you know they work like hell in trying to get market share.

In my business I deal with each and every sand and salt box manufacturer and snowplow manufacturer all over the world. Fortunately we here in the good old USA do make the best.

There as some new and exciting developments that my company is working on that over the next couple of years will reduce the stress and strain on the trucks and hopefully reduce the necessity of guys like plow king, geoff and others from spending all their profits from hard work for new trucks and enjoy some of the benifits of their hard work. I'm a little like you Mike, we are manufactures and get as much data off these sites that assist us in research and development to improve the industry, I know we did a good job with cutting edges if not from better cleaning, quietness etc we at least stopped a lot of black and blue shoulders marks from the seat belts.

Lets keep pouring data into these sites so all of us can gain from it. Nice remarks Mike

vince


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If a guy cooks his tranny that is his fault not the plows fault.
The whole point of a v plow is the scoop position. I use that position I say 80% of the time. It provides for some interesting cutting edge wear.
Common sense says to take smaller bites if the snow is heavy so as to not cook the tranny.
No v plows arent for everyone. Wide open plowing in large areas isnt what it is suited for, but for anyone else the cost of the v plow is minor when looking at new units. And even if you need it on only one of the lots you may plow then it will pay for itself.
The President of SIMA pays 5$ per hour more to subs with v plows, why? Because the do more in less time, BOTTOM LINE
And if you were a curtis dealer that should have been mentioned, so that we all knew what you were looking for. 
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Vince,

A garbage heap?? Lighten up a little...

Everybody on this board has valuable knowledge. If you ask for input, they are more than happy to give you their "opinion". This is not a "fact" only discussion, it is peoples views on subjects.

Geoff, Dino, John D., Chuck, and many others have shared info that has helped me in many ways. Dino even met me on a Sunday to help me out by supplying some Magic 0 salt to try. Talk about above and beyond the expected.

If you think these replys are "garbage", I'll give ya the URL's of some sites that will shock you with the responses on thier topics. There is a lot of bull on the web, but the individuals contributing to this forum are professional, personable, and honestly try to help each other out.....

And even though we joke about the different plow types, it's like Geoff, Dino, and Chuck have said MANY times.....The dealer support is MORE important than the plow type. Are you listening MIKE???

DaveO


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I would buy a Curtis,I almost did,the day I was going in I seen a used fisher,1 year old for a great deal,otherwise Id have one.If I need a straight blade in the future I will buy one,I really like the attachment system.I think I will go with a V next time.I kinda like to stick with a brand,cuts inventory I have to keep.

----------
John D


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Dave O,

I apologize for the Gargabe Heap remark. However the point I was trying to make is that the guy asked for information and it appeared to me that we were not getting the information to him that it appeared he wanted.

As we later found out, he was already a Curtis dealer and Dino made mention of that in one of his responces.

I know about going the extra mile, talk to dino some time about how many miles I would go for him and all of you guys out there.

Once again to everyone sorry for the crude phrases. I'll make sure that what ever data I can provide will be well documented.

vince


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2000)

CURTIS THE FAST HITCH OUT THERE


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Vince,

What do you plow with? Just would like to know, because ya have yet to tell us.

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Geoff,

I am not a pro plower like the rest of you guys. I am in the business of producing original equipment parts for plows and spreaders, front end loaders back hoes etc.

I am responsible for sales into this industry as well as other industries. We manufacture polyurethane spinner discs, cutting edges, mold boards (this coming season) foils, curtains, bushings shoes for all the major players in our business.

My own set-up is something I have put together myself with the help of some excellent mechanics. I live in north central New Hampshire in a real tough snow belt. This last storm dumped about ten inches in our area and not 15 miles away the inch count was less than 6. I have a 7 1/2 foot Diamond plow which I have modified with a polyurethane moldboard and polyurethane cutting edge. I plow only class 5 and class 6 roads which are normally dirt with little or no gravel. I plow less than 5 miles of paved road for my town which I do for the testing of our products. So to say what I use can change from storm to storm depending on what I find out from guys like you and dino and mike etc etc. I work as I told you with the guys at Diamond in Maine because they understand and know the business. I also work with the Fisher people in Tennessee through their parent company Douglas Dynamics. Alot of my time is also with airports and the larger Frink, and Gledhill plows and many others. I can say these things because they are part of my business. I wish that these companies would pay more attention to guys like yourself and the others because they could make so many improvements that effect not only the performance of the plows, but also the performance of the trucks and other equipment that is used in this industry. I met dino through SIMA and we have become good friends and hopefully he will become a dealer of our equipment when the time is right for him. He has had a lot of hands on experience using the products that I have put into the industry. I know that his and others evaluation does lead to better products. By the way, not everything works out to be exactly what we intended it to be some of it is crap. But, we have to find out those things. Sorry I went overboard, I have tendencies to over state. I hope I have answered your questions.

vince


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

You might be correct, that may not be a Diamond Factory ( I do know there was one before Diamond was owned by Meyer) in Maine. I don't know but i do know there is some sort of staff there, because the Diamond Building in maine will not sell a product to you. I have to buy all my Diamond parts from a Dealer, which is fine the dealer treats me right.

Only if that building on old rt 1 isn't a factory i would like to know what they do there. Diamonds web site is run by a Maine Company too, i am suprised it isn't run off of Meyer's site.

One thing i would really like to see Diamond do is bring back the v-plow they used to build and a 10' blade with a trip edge.

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Geoff,

Your right, the new building on old route 1 is the Diamond Distrbution Point for the Northeast. I know that there are at least four or five people working there, maybe more. They do some technical service work and support their dealers.

If your interested, I'll get more data on where the plows are made, and look into whats new for them. The other thing Geoff, Ken Fowler at Diamond is a great guy he has a lot of knowledge like you about this industry and if you give him a call, and mention my name, who knows he may hang up or answer your questions or inquirey.

vince


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

So Vince do you basicly call up Plow and Equipment manufactures and say hey we got a product that is better than steel, do you want to use it?

I would like to know where Diamond plows are built? Or if they were ever built in Maine? I thought they were before Meyer bought them.

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Geoff,
I'll find out next week and let you know the evolution of Diamond. I think they were started in Maine but I don't know for sure.

To answer your first comment, no I don't call up a manufacturer and tell them my product is better than steel or any other material. I usually make contact with the purchacing agent of the company who is responsible for buy parts. He/she has no idea who or what I am so I am refered to normally to their engineering department. I explain what it is I have and a testing program is usually started if I can show reasons such as cost reduction, increased life of the part, and any other feature that adds zero cost to the current manufacturing process. After a period of testing versus the standard that they have been using a determination is made by engineering and it is either it is approved or disapproved. We have in most instances been approved. Sometime your approved only for aftermarket, or catalouge, and its a real hit if you get a OEM original equipment manufacturer approval where you go straight onto the unit at the factory. For example this year we are oem for a major sand and salt box manufacturer of spreaders.

The same thing applies with cutting edges. In most cases you get catalouge and work your way up to oem. In that case we put our attention towards the aftermarket and hope that the aftermarket will drive the manufacturers. With the larger plows for airports and large municipalities we work direct with the manufacturers and the airport etc.

We also work with major construction companies that produce backhoes skid steerers, front end loader etc most of these companies also have Agricultural divisions that allows our cutting edges for example to be used on front end loaders in dairy farms for cleaning out barns and silage where there are dirt floors and concrete floors that they dont want to chip and destroy. This is another area of our business that crosses over to what we learn and continue to learn about moving ice and snow. So to answer your first question its a lot more than a telephone call saying my toy is better than yours. We would be out of business by weeks end. We are like the Mikey add lets let Mikey try it, he may like it and if he does maybe I will. Ask dino how I approached him, and you will find that it was up front and if he didn't like it he didn't have to pay for it.

Geoff I would like to ask you your opinion of something slightly off the subject. Are you familar with the company in California called Rancho Suspensions? They produce polyurethane suspension parts for trucks and cars. I would also like to know if you are familar with another manufacturer of the same type of products called Energy Suspension Inc. I would like to know your comments on these products.

vince


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

AWWWWWWWWW
Can you say bonding between Geoff and Vince.Its nice to see.Tears on screen.
Geoff that is a fact Vince gave me the first one to try and said if I didnt like he would take it back.Only I loved it and bought 4 more. He also drives them to my house personally, to save me shipping. What Dave said was true about the magic salt, only he can to my house, so he is the one who really went out of the way.(he only bought 5 bags the cheap skate)
Geoff aside from the blades, if you still have stel spinners on those v boxes toss them for a urethane, I dont care who's you buy but just get one.
Also if you are free on Fri 3-24 One of Vinnies customers is having an open house and I would love to meet you. It is in southern NH,I am sure that Vinnie can give you directions.
Geoff SIMA will cost 135 for a year or 1500 life time. Plus you get member discounts on products and the symposium. The money you save on the symposium will pay fpor membership.www.sima.org
Youget a 1/4 newsletter, and the org is at your disposal 5 days a week.
Dino


----------



## Mike Plow (Mar 15, 2000)

PLOW KING; sorry i didnt say i was a
plow dealer,didnt want to start problems
or mislead anybody.I only want input
from end users.
not everybody uses their v plow the way
you do (the right way)in my area drivers
go overboard in ther scoop mode.I am a
plower also and a memeber of sima.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Vince:

As for Rancho, i basicly keep my trucks stock, they don't get many extras. So i have never used their suspension products, however i hear they are great products.

I am going to give the SIMA a call probably this week. I mean 135 bucks isn't much to spend for a year's membership ( it's kinda hard to go wrong). My biggest question is how much information do you receive, do they have some sourt of publication? I have a busy week next week so i probably won't be able to make it to NH on Firday ( I could send my 18 year old Son always looking for a reason not to go to school, most of the time its on a Friday. He loves those mid week storms). However i would like to get down there to check out the products, at some point in time.

Vince maybe you can put the location of the dealer ( and phone number ) on the forum? So if anyone else is in the area and is interested in the products they can check um out too.

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Geoff,

The reason I mentioned those two companies Ranch and Energy is they sell the same parts made out of urethane. Many years ago while I lived in California I set Energy up in business from the chemical point, and the owner has built the business into a more than 40 million dollar per year industry. He out fitted my truck and suv's with poly bushings etc. he also replaced all the suspension parts in my Corvette when I had it, and I'm no pro driver but I'll tell anywone that all the vehicles handled a lot better and I reduced the amount of times that I had to have front ends aligned.

There are several dealers here in the northeast. The one that Dino mentioned is in concord, n.h. E.W.Sleeper. They are having an open house this friday, March 24th. We are participating and will be giving away a cutting edge and spinner. Other dealers are Howard Fairfield in concord n.h. and also in Skowhegan Maine. There is also Maine Municipal, Vermont Municipal and New Hampshire Municipal. I have seen that you also have mentioned Ceentral Parts Warehouse out of Chicago. These are great guys Bill Nero the owner is a terrific guy and an excellent client.

Our website for work is www.mptek.com its not all done yet but you can get some idea of what we are aiming for.

vince


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Vince:
I will probably check out the edges up to Skowhegan, it's closer than NH. I haven't done any business with them, but i have talked to them about a Frink plow this fall. Sp are your edges sould through Central Parts yet or is that in the works?

Geoff


----------



## Vince Panaroni (Feb 13, 2000)

Geoff,

Central Parts Warehouse does handle our spinners, foils, flaps v plow centers and edges. They only stock spinners at this time and during the summer will stock the other items. We had an excellent season with them this year.

Geoff, don't worry about Skowhegan at this time. I'll make sure that Dino gets a edge for you and if you like it we'll do the same for you as we did for him.

We still need guys out there to test some of the products. Unfortunately we are convinced that the edges are stand alone items and will be original equipment this coming season on several major plows. Again, most of these edges go on 11 foot and up plows. We have several installations coming up this season with cutting edges in the 30 foot widths.

I also hope through this forum and sima to have a factory get together later this summer as fall approaches and find out what pro's like you guys who respond to these questions would like to see on the equipment that my company can produce.

Well thats all for now I gotta get in my truck and head home, I'm in southern connecticut now and its a four hour ride home. I check in later tonight if the roads are in good shape.

vince


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The edges and spinners have always sounded like great products. I have heard enough good things about them, that i plan on buying some before the start of next season. I have heard nothing but good things about your distibutor in maine, he provides nothing but first class service and quality. So when i got to buy my edges i plan on going there, it's closer than NH. Anyways thanks for all the good info, ya should cut Dino a deal on all the marketing he has provided.

I am going to join SIMA this year. I can't make it to the conference because i am going on a vacation to alaska. I am thinking about sending an employee to the conference, if that is a possibility. I don't know if thats possible, what do you guys think?

PS this forum convinced me to buy a snow pusher, so it isn't hard to believe they can sell me a cutting edge.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Geoff when you join SIMA you will recieve a 1/4 news letter called snow and ice manager. Also a binder will come with all back issues of those mags and enough material to keep you reading for a month. Sima also has a key employee membership that you can add you man to for 65$ for a year. He will get the same discounts as you when attending the conference.Right now they are just about done with a training video sponsored by western/fisher. And a directory for all sima members.They also provide industry specific insurance, long distance service and retirement plans.
I am sure a s membership grows(ie money comes in) they will continue to expand member services and perks.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Dino,

Me cheap?? Come on, just cause I still plow with an 83 Ford, live in a shack, and need to buy new clothes!!!!

I'm just saving up to buy my NEW truck...But seriously, NONE of my commercials want to pay for salt/sand...yet. Being a single person operation(dumped my partner), I don't get the larger commercials. And the smaller commercials are cheap, Magic 0 did work great though. When can I pick up another 5 bags....LOL

Dave


----------

